# Northern California- like waaay north!



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm talking anywhere from the oregon border to say Chico or Mendocino county area. There's got to be some people from here on SAS. I'm in Humboldt (Eureka area) aprrox 4 1/2 hrs north of SF. I would love to be a part of some kind of support group since I can't really discuss my SA with anyone I know, and when I do they just don't get it...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey neighbor. Glad to see u're back on the boards  U know i've been on here since..well u see my join date lol, and i've never seen anyone else from Humboldt. (well technically i did meet one other person in 2005 but lost contact lol). I have no idea about Mendocino or Chico tho. But that doesn't mean there aren't ppl up here w/SA. I guess maybe they just aren't into online support groups lol. There was actually a recent post on Humboldt craigslist about SA. If that wasn't u, then i guess it's proof there's at least 1 other person lol


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey lyssado  How have you been? Yes I did take a hiatus from the boards for a while, I was really busy and had other things I was stressing about lol. Also after I got my scrips for propranalol and klonopin they have been such an effective combo for my SA that I have been able to mostly not think about it. Yet I am currently not working or in school and I find myself isolating again, hardly leaving the house and so forth. I'm also concerned about becoming addicted to benzos so I am back seeking info on natural remedies and trying to motivate myself to do CBT, I got really lazy and didn't practice the methods :blush. Well I was hoping since the last time i was here maybe some more people from our general area had joined, a group of some kind would be awesome. I realize we are kind of in the middle of nowhere though and that may be too much to hope for . Nope i am not the craigslist poster, but i am curious to read it now. Do you have a link, or remember what section it was posted in? Nice to hear from you again, have a great day!


----------



## incali (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hello*

Hello, Honeybee1980 and lyssado707. I'm the one who posted on the Humboldt craigslist about any groups that might be. No groups are up this way that anyone knows of. There are a few of us up here, I'm sure there are more but SA is a difficult thing to admit to having....speaking from personal experience at least.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

...and then there were 3...woot! we're making progress lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's great to see u here incali 

Sorry your anxiety has been getting worse Honeybee. I know the feeling. I hardly ever go out besides to go to class. This area is just so small & sets my particular brand of SA off pretty well lol. Well if we can't find any more ppl, at least we all have each other anyways.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmm, yeah it's so beautiful around here but small towns def = more SA for me, now I'm wondering if I have agoraphobia as well :?. 
If I'm not careful I might end up as a hermit living on a mountain :lol My dream is to buy some land in the next few years in sohum


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah sohum is pretty remote. It's a nice area though. Cute lil places like redway. But yea agoraphobia issues w/small places suck. I do better in eureka than in arcata or mckinleyville (where i live lol) cuz it's a tad bit bigger.


----------



## waygone (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, guys. This doesn't really have to do with SA but I'm planning to move out of the SF Bay soon and the Humboldt area is one of the places I'm considering. I've driven through but never really checked it out. How's the housing availability? I've been looking through the listings on Craigslist and the vacancies seem pretty slim, like it's the kinda place where people tend to settle down and stay for good. What's the weather like? In all the Google Maps street-view pics I've seen, it always looks gray and overcast. Is it like that all the time? How's the cost of living up there? Can't be more than the SF Bay, I imagine.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Errrm i'm not sure if i can answer all of ur questions cuz i don't really know, but i imagine the cost of living here is cheaper than the bay area. There's a lotta poor ppl up here. I think retired ppl come up here to settle down, but i'm not sure. It's foggy and rainy a lot of the time, but not every single day. There's only a 10 degree difference between the summer and winter on the coast, which means u have to either go south or inland for warm summers. It's a very unique area, cute, liberal, community-centered, friendly, lots of nature n stuff. Hope small areas don't irritate ur SA or u'll be in my agoraphobic position lol.


----------



## waygone (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I might be taking a trip through there in the near future to check it out. I think I'd do OK in a small-town setting, although now you're making me start to wonder. Ideally, I'd like to live on the outskirts of a bigger city with good resources, hospitals, etc. but not actually in the city itself. I guess Eureka and Arcata are the biggest cities up there, right? I'm gonna be checking out Oregon too. I'm so sick of the SF Bay.

P.S. Some @ssh*le's mega-bass is rumbling my walls as I type this. Need to get out ASAP!


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with what lyssa said, being right on the coast in eureka or arcata it is often overcast, but on the upside it keeps things cool in the summer-- usually never gets over 80 degrees! 
But if you go inland just 15 mins south of eureka is the 3rd largest town Fortuna (almost as big as arcata) and it gets sunny and warmer starting there. Also like 10 mins east of arcata is Blue Lake and it starts getting sunny and warm. Keep in mind the pop is pretty low here so that could partially explain the lack of listings on craigslist, but also it's true there is a bit of a housing shortage because there is a high demand for 2 big reasons-- college students (esp in arcata, which causes rentals to be more $), and indoor marijuana growers (that is a big reason why a lot of folks want to move here)! 
The cost of living is definately lower than the bay area though. I know because I was contemplating buying a house and moving there last year but after doing some research and house hunting i realized there was no way I could afford it :blank. I ended up buying a house here instead and i got way more for the money. 
Definately check out oregon too, I used to live in Portland and I fell in :heart with the city! I would like to move back there some day, or at least get a town house there and have some land here in Hum co, since it's one of the most beautiful places in the world. 
Hope this was helpful, come visit in the spring or summer time and you will not be disapointed 
Also some good sites for city info are http://www.city-data.com/ (they also have great forums) 
and Sperling's bestplaces http://www.bestplaces.net/
Another thought, if you have ok credit and a little $ for closing costs maybe consider buying using a usda loan. I bought my $235K brand new construction 3 bed 2 bath house a few months ago with $0 down and just $4000 closing costs. Got a 4.8% interest rate and my mortgage payments are only $930/month total. If I were renting a house like this it would be $1300 a month or more! Here's a link http://www.rurdev.usda.gov/ca/sfh/main index.htm


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

I started a group for us 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/humboldt-county-california-social-anxiety-group/


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey cool a group. Hope more ppl from this area get on here.


----------

